# Gartenbewässerung mit Logo und 2 kreisen



## Wolfi1896 (29 Mai 2018)

*Gartenbewässerung mit Logo und 2 Sektoren*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe eine Logo zur Steuerung meiner 2 Regnerkreise (Sektoren ) installiert. Es kann immer nur ein sektor laufen.
Ich weiß aber nicht wie ich einen wechsel mit Zeitglied hin bekomme nach dem B006 

Ich habe:

1. Hand-Schalter Automatikbetrieb mit Wochenuhr
2. Fern-Schalter Autobetrieb mit Wochenuhr
3. Handtaster im Garten mit 5 sec. Verzögerung um einer Fehlbedienung vorzubeugen  
4. Fern Taster ( per Fern vom insys Modem) 

Nach dem B006 komme ich nicht weiter. Beide sectoren sollen nacheinander 20min laufen. evtl. einstellbar 1 oder 2 mal hintereinander .

habt ihr da ein tipp für mich ?


VG
Wolfi


----------



## hucki (29 Mai 2018)

Wolfi1896 schrieb:


> P.S.: Wie kann ich meine Programierung hier einstellen ? ist eine lsc datei von der Logo


Z.B. als echtes zip-Archiv oder auch einfach nur eine der erlaubten Datei-Endungen an die lsc anhängen (z.B. *.lsc.jpg).


----------



## Wolfi1896 (29 Mai 2018)

habe es jetzt als Bild gemacht. hoffe das ist so verständlich. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (29 Mai 2018)

Wolfi1896 schrieb:


> habe es jetzt als Bild gemacht. hoffe das ist so verständlich.


Zumindest von meiner Seite habe ich nicht gerade Lust, das Ganze von einem Bild abzupinseln, wenn der Upload so einfach ist wie bei Logo-Dateien.


----------



## GLT (29 Mai 2018)

Man kann halt nicht erwarten, dass der Fragende ein wenig mithilft


----------



## hucki (29 Mai 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Man kann halt nicht erwarten, dass der Fragende ein wenig mithilft


Das kann man so nicht sagen.
Zuerst war der Eröffnungspost schließlich nur eine Statusmeldung bestehend aus den ersten beiden Zeilen.


Immerhin haben wir jetzt schon eine Fragestellung mit Bild.
Das sieht allerdings irgendwie recht unvollständig aus. Deshalb hab ich da nicht gerade Lust, mich in sowas rein zu denken.
Liegt jetzt am TE, das zu ändern.


----------



## Wolfi1896 (29 Mai 2018)

GLT schrieb:


> Man kann halt nicht erwarten, dass der Fragende ein wenig mithilft


Schöne Unterstellung. Danke für die Blumen.


ich versuche gerade händeringend die Datei hochzuladen. Also die Datei in eine zip Datei zu bringen. Kommt gleich, versprochen.
Viele Dank für eure Hilfe.


Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (29 Mai 2018)

Wolfi1896 schrieb:


> ich versuche gerade händeringend die Datei hochzuladen. Also die Datei in eine zip Datei zu bringen.


man kann das .zip auch einfach im Explorer an den Dateinamen anhängen. Also xxx.lsc.zip.
Dann lässt die Forumssoftware die Datei auch zu und die meisten sind auch durchaus in der Lage, zu erkennen, dass es keine echte zip ist.


----------



## Wolfi1896 (29 Mai 2018)

Hallo,
habe jetzt eine zip hochgeladen. Im Eingangsposting.

Den Dateinamen kann ich nicht in zip ändern, keine ahnung warum. Sollte so jetzt aber auch gehen hoffe ich.

VG
Wolfi


----------



## Wolfi1896 (29 Mai 2018)

Sorry nochmal für den verwirrenden Start hier mit 2 Zeilen und ohne Anhang... hatte den post mit meiner alten Laptop klapperkiste die ich zum programmieren der Logo und Modems benutze erstellt. und der rechner kann nicht mal ein Dateinamen ändern oder ne zip erstellen. Und nach den ersten 2 Sätzen hat die Enter Taste sich selbstständig gemacht [emoji41][emoji850]

VG
Wolfi 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## hucki (30 Mai 2018)

Wolfi1896 schrieb:


> Nach dem B006 komme ich nicht weiter. Beide sectoren sollen nacheinander 20min laufen. evtl. einstellbar 1 oder 2 mal hintereinander .
> 
> habt ihr da ein tipp für mich ?


Könnte nach B006 z.B. so weiter gehen:







Eventuell noch zusehen, das bei laufendem Zähler kein neuer Impuls von den 4 Startern kommen kann. Z.B. B010 über einen weiteren Merker negiert auf B007 zurück führen.
PS: M1 und B011 tauschen, dann benötigst Du dafür keinen weiteren Merker.


----------



## Wolfi1896 (31 Mai 2018)

Hallo hucki,
Danke für deine Nachricht. Ich werde das heute Abend mal versuchen.
habe es gestern nochmal selbst probiert und hat auch funktioniert. Stelle den Schaltplan auch nochmal ein, dann kann man ja mal die Nachteile aufzeigen von meiner Version.
Bis dahin [emoji111]️
Gruß Wolfi 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G965F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfi1896 (1 Juni 2018)

Hallo hucki,
danke für deine hilfe. Funktioniert einwandfrei.

Habe ich die Möglichkeit den Taster I2 auch dafür zu verwenden die Umschaltung per Hand zu machen ?

Taster 5sec. halten > Start
Taster drücken > wechel sektor 1 nach 2
Taster drücken > wechel sektor 2 nach 1 
Taster drücken > aus

so das ich die Möglichkeit habe falls Sektor 1 im Autobetrieb oder Handbetrieb eingeschaltet wird, auf den anderen Sektor zu wechseln oder auszuschalten.

Anbei nochmal meine zip wie ich den wechsel "zum laufen" bekommen habe.

VG
Wolfi


----------



## hucki (2 Juni 2018)

Ist immer nicht so nett, wenn die Anforderungen nur so nach und nach kommen.
Gerade bei der LOGO! muss man dann oft Lösungsansätze sogar wieder komplett über den Haufen werfen, da dort die Programmierung einigen Restriktionen mehr unterworfen ist.



Eine mögliche Lösung könnte so aussehen:






Mit dem Zähler B016 kann man einstellen, nach wievielen manuellen Sektorenwechseln die vorzeitige Abschaltung erfolgen soll.
Die automatische Abschaltung ist auch beim manuellen Sektorenwechsel weiterhin aktiv!
Das heißt, wenn z.B. beide Sektorenen schon einmal beregnet worden sind, erfolgt die manuelle Abschaltung bereits spätestens nach dem 2. manuellem Weitertasten bzw. wenn da sogar der 2. Sektor schon dran ist, direkt mit dem 1. Tasten.


PS:
Warum schreibst Du denn als Kommentar z.B. OR oder AND an die Bausteine?
Das steht doch bereits auf den Bausteinen drauf?!


----------



## Wolfi1896 (3 Juni 2018)

Hallo hucki,
in meiner alten Programierung wo ich nur 1 Sektor hatte ,konnte ich mit einem Tasten die 20min Beregnung wieder unterbrechen. Dies ging jetzt nicht mehr und ich dachte erst ich könnte drauf . Von daher meine frage ob das bei deiner Steuerung auch realisierbar ist. 
Vielen dank für deine mühe mir dabei zu helfen den Alltag im Garten etwas smarter zu gestalten. ;-)
Ich werde die Steuerung jetzt mal einspielen und werde Feedback geben.
Schönes Wochenende....

P.S. Die Bausteine hatte ich mir erstmal so beschriftet gehabt um besser durchzusteigen. 

VG
Wolfi


----------



## hucki (3 Juni 2018)

Wolfi1896 schrieb:


> Taster 5sec. halten > Start
> Taster drücken > wechel sektor 1 nach 2
> Taster drücken > wechel sektor 2 nach 1
> Taster drücken > aus


Deswegen hab' ich von B016 den Parameter ON auf 3 eingestellt.
In der Praxis sollte 2 eigentlich genügen: 1x Sektorwechsel, dann abschalten.

Ggf. kann man ja per Hand auch wieder einschalten.


----------



## Wolfi1896 (3 Juni 2018)

Hallo hucki,

habe deinen Plan nochmal angepasst und funktioniert jetzt so wie ich es mir wünsche, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe.
Die Ausgänge Q1 ( Trafo Spannungsversorgung 24V ) und Q3 ( Steckdose für Pumpe im Urlaubsbetrieb ) habe ich ergänzt. 
Q1 damit der Trafo nicht dauerhaft bestromt wird, und Q3 das die Pumpe nur läuft wenn Beregnung angefordert ist, nicht das sie bei Abwesenheit und Rohrbruch 3Wochen durchrattert. 

Mein nächster schritt ist erstmal weitere Planung im Gartenbau mit ggf. mehr Sektoren und ein zusätzlichen Parameter beim Autobetrieb ( Regenmesser, Feuchtefühler )
Aber so habe ich 2018 vorerst alles was ich brauche.

Wenn mir jemand Tipps für einen Regenmesser oder Feuchtefühler geben kann, immer her damit 

Im Anhang nochmal die Finale Version meiner Beregnungssteuerung. Ich denke der Plan kann für viele als Vorlage dienen. 

VG
Wolfi


----------



## hucki (3 Juni 2018)

Warum verwendst Du eigentlich 2 (begrenzt verfügbaren) Logo-Ausgänge für die haargenau gleiche Aufgabe (Q1/Q3)?
Da würde doch auch einer reichen.


----------



## Wolfi1896 (3 Juni 2018)

Hallo,
da hast du natürlich recht. Ich hatte das mit der Steckdose nachträglich gemacht. Trafo als auch Steckdose gehen über ein Schütz. Solange ich keine weiteren Ausgänge brauche werde ich es erstmal so lassen. Dann brauche ich nicht immer wegen jeder Änderung alles um verdrahten. 
Ich habe noch einen zusätzlichen Baustein DM8 230R den ich schon angeklickt habe. Dort hätte ich ja zusätzlich nochmal 4 Ein-/Ausgänge. 
Nur habe ich noch nicht herraus gefunden wie ich das Teil "zum laufen" bekomme. Quasi wie ich die Ein-/Ausgänge anspreche.


----------



## hucki (3 Juni 2018)

Einfach weiter zählen.
Also I9, I10... bzw. Q5, Q6 ...


----------

